# Corvette or GTO



## George8211 (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's the hypothetical situation, if you currently owned a C5 (97 - 04) Corvette... Do you think it would cross your mind to sell it ... and buy a GTO?? Do you think your significant other would agree with your thoughts??

OR

If you had the chance to directly swap your GTO for a Vette ... Would you do it??


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Like the other guy in another thread, the vettes are toooo small inside for me. 6'3/235. I almost bought a '78 once, but after numerous test drives, it just felt too cramped. I gave it another shot in a '99 vette, but more of the same. I need the room man!!!!


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

If I went for the Corvette would I have to get a bad toupe and a big gold chain?  

But seriously folks... Altho I can understand their attraction by some people, I'm not one of them. The GTO might not have a LOT of room, but I did have 4 people in the GTO for a couple hours and the couple in back thought it was very comfortable.

Thanks, but I'll keep my GTO.

---Larry


----------



## MidLifeinMI (Sep 27, 2004)

Funny you should mention that, George - with the 0% deals going on right now, and the fact that the lease on my 02 Vette is eligible for early termination, I'm actually considering this. While I'm still in the camp that thinks the Vette has it all over the GTO in looks, there's no denying the superior interior, seating, & general quality of the Goat. This is going to be a tuff decision (in the next 3 days,  )......


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

My father is running into virtually the same dilemma. He owns a '99 Corvette Hardtop, and came home from Hawaii Monday to find my little surprise sitting in the garage. We went for a pretty lengthy drive tonight (probably 15 miles  ) and he couldn't stop talking about my GTO. He absolutely loves it. It's a lot more quiet, more smooth, and he likes the sound better. Personally, I like the sound of the Corvette better, love the feel of the car, and would rather be driving it.

I just enjoy a car that is easy to toss around, and is quick to respond. The GTO is fun to drive soo far, but you can tell it's heavy, and not exactly mean't for autocross/road racing. 

Ehh, maybe I'll just start adding power and drag racing it. Or trade the GTO for the Corvette...


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

I have an 89 Vet and I'm sure my GTO would smoke it in a drag race but there's no comparison when it comes to handling. The Vet feels like it's on rails when cornering and it's steering is much more precise. Don't get me wrong, I think the GTO handles great for a passenger car but it's not fair to compare it to a 2 seat sports car.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Hnads down, the vette... It is lighter, handles better, looks better(IMHO), and it has an aftermarket for everything on the car... The only thing wrong with it is the lack of a back seat


----------



## TORRIDONE (Sep 14, 2004)

George8211 said:


> Here's the hypothetical situation, if you currently owned a C5 (97 - 04) Corvette... Do you think it would cross your mind to sell it ... and buy a GTO?? Do you think your significant other would agree with your thoughts??
> 
> OR
> 
> If you had the chance to directly swap your GTO for a Vette ... Would you do it??


I have a 99 torch red coupe my fiancee has a torrid red gto... You ask a tough question,humm, no I would not trade my vett for a GTO! A corvette is a different type of car period. But if I had to have 4 seats and could not have a corvette because of that, I would get the GTO in a flash and I would not shed to many tears! The GTO is one fine car with alot of qualities hell I drive her GTO every chance I get!!!!

I guess that I am a lucky guy I get to choose between a corvette and a GTO
when it is just the 2 of us or just take the GTO when the kid comes along.

She also owns a loaded 03 Acura MDX it has been sitting unused lately she just loves her GTO I guess we will just have to use the bus for 5 or more passengers!

Enjoy your GTO's

Robert


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Robert- You sound like you picked the right woman!


----------



## yortsiyag (Aug 19, 2004)

Funny you brought this topic up.I currently own a C5.I have another
baby on the way.I am highly considering getting a 05 400hp GTO and selling
the Corvette.I would have to drive one first and see just how different the
two cars feel.If not, I am buying a cheap 4 door and keeping the C5.
I just wonder how difficult it would be, going from a true 2 seat sports
car to a 5 seat coupe.I may go drive a 350hp GTO today for the hell of
it.But 400hp does really have me thinking about trading.That is an enormous
amount of HP for a family car.And I do believe that the 400hp GTO would
beat my C5.I have an auto with 3.15 gears and blackwing air intake and
Borla exhaust.Oh, the decisions we must make!


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

I owned a 2000 C5 coupe and just bought the 2004 GTO. Basically, the GTO is a bit more refined and more practical with the usable rear seat. The C5 was great but I think, the GTO will be reasonably close for me. In fact, I was close to ordering a C6 but decided that I wanted nice performance with a rear seat. Interesting comparison for me, even more so, is to the 2000 S4 I owned and the 2003 M3 I recently traded (of all things on a Mini S-----for my wife). Stay tuned and will let you know how it compares to those. Yes, we are car nuts.


----------

